# Cotton Patch Version



## LawrenceU (Apr 10, 2009)

Just so that you have this stellar version on hand I thought I'd post this link that contains a great deal of the work of Clarence Jordan. If you've never heard of the Cotton Patch Version you are in for a treat  Well, not really. 

But, hey! If the TNIV can be sold as Scripture why not this? It make a lot more sense to refer to the Epistle to the Romans as the Letter to Washington. Not many people today understand the centrality of Rome in the ancient world, but just about everybody gets the fact that Washington is the seat of power in the world today.

To Jordan's credit he didn't see this or assert this as translation. 

Warning. This may offend the sensibilities of some who are not familiar with the South in the 1950's and 1960's.

The Cotton Patch Version


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 10, 2009)

This quote from his paraphrase of Jude, in addition to being a hoot, makes the point nicely (I think).



> These jokers are belly-aching gripes who do only as they pretty well please. They are windbags who lick boots for status.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (May 4, 2009)

I have heard about this. I think the "Ghetto Bible" is a bit much as well.

"And Jesus said to the 12 homies 'Lets bounce'"


----------



## chbrooking (May 4, 2009)

I have something called "Letters to Street Christians" by two brothers from Berkeley. It was a paraphrase of the epistles written at the height of the Jesus movement of the '60s. Occasionally, there is a helpful turn of phrase in it it, but that's rare.


----------

